
Drone knocks out power in West Hollywood - cryptoz
http://fusion.net/story/222260/drone-knocks-out-power-in-la/
======
pearjuice
To be honest — and there are numerous reports which confirm this — drones are
dangerous. Though I personally enjoy flying around with my Parrot, I can
easily see how they are capable of inflicting severe damage or even killing
people given the right circumstances. With consumer oriented drones becoming
faster, heavier and offering more precise aerodynamic control, it's very
likely that future terrorists will simply pickup drones from Walmart and fly
them into a crowded or mission critical junction point (like a power supply in
the city center).

Paste some explosives on those drones and you can simply fly in, killing
dozens of people without ever being seen in the neighborhood as you safely
control your drone from miles distance.

